# Took The Plunge



## bt996sb (Feb 2, 2005)

Well I finally did it. I ordered a 2005 23RS last Friday. This is my first camper and after looking around for about 6 months I thought the Outback looked like the best quality. I live in southern Indiana and to give someone a comparison on price I paid 15,700 plus tax from a dealer here locally. I think that was a pretty good deal from what I have read. They said it would take about a month to get in. That puts me right at the beginning of the racing season......perfect!

Thanks for all the input from everyone and maybe we'll see ya around.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome and enjoy your new trailer!!!!

Mike


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Living in Southern IN, I would have tried to get one wholesale as it rolled out of the factory! Have fun with it.

Randy


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Welcome!! What a great plunge though







Enjoy

Jim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

bt996sb,

Welcome to Outbackers! I know you'll enjoy not only your Outback, but this site as well. action

If you ever make it down to Texas, give a holler! sunny

Mark


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Welcome BT,

Congrats on the new TT







and be sure and keep us posted on how it works for you.

Greg


----------



## bt996sb (Feb 2, 2005)

The factory said they wouldn't deal with me with a dealer so close to me.

After seeing some of the mods I can already tell I will be making a few myself.

I am an audio/video nut and the first thing I will be doing is figuring out how to mount a 20" flat screen on the wall. Plus a DVD.

One question I do have for the campers who own a F-250 or a F-350. How do you like them and what would you like to see done better. I work for Ford where we build the F-250 and larger. I am part of the 2007 launch team and we are trying to stay ahead of the game.

Wait till you see a 2007!! Complete new body. Looks awesome


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

*bt996sb:* Start a new thread for suggestions about the trucks and you will get the biggest response. I know I'll have a few things to toss out


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrat and welcome.
Thats a better deal than I got on my 21RS and i'm only two hours away from you.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outback ownership! And glad you joined us here, too. action


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome aboard, and congrats on the new Outback. It will bring you lots of memories.

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcom to Outbackers
Congrats on your new TT
Remember one thing (HAVE LOTS OF FUN)
Don


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Congrats and welcome to Outbackers. Looks like the competition for an Indiana campsite just increased.

You will love it. Bring on spring. sunny


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

bt996sb,

Congrats on the new Outback, and welcome to the family.
Man, the fever must really be in the air. We are seeing new Outbacks right and left the last few days!

Whoo Hoo!

Happy trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Welcome aboard. Another southern Indiana Outbacker to add to the group. I assume you got your new Outbacker at Customers First? I have been pleased with them so far. I have not had any major work done yet, but they have been great to work with on the minor issues so far. We do a lot of camping locally and if you do the same maybe we will cross paths.

Happy Camping and can you get fellow Outbackers any disounts?


----------



## bt996sb (Feb 2, 2005)

Thats where I bought it. They seem like good people to work with so far.

As far as discounts? I take it you mean on a Ford Truck. I can get what they call X plan discount. Thats for friends and people who do not qualify for my A plan. I like it because it takes out the haggling. Its a set price and you pay it and thats it. Its better than a dealer will give you with the haggling.


----------

